# Does anyone have millefleurs??



## TheChickGuy (Mar 3, 2014)

Thought I'd ask if anybody has them


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

What state are you in?


----------



## TheChickGuy (Mar 3, 2014)

Kansas


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

There's a gal in Odessa, Mo that sells them.


----------



## TheChickGuy (Mar 3, 2014)

I really want some


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------

